# Male hormones after neutering



## sarah_lynn (Jun 20, 2007)

My Jack russell- rat terrier just got "snipped" yesterday. I was completly suprised today when I seen him trying to mount our female dog who is not even old enough to be in heat yet. His penis was completely exposed and everything and he was ready to go. He tried to mount her many times before the neutering and we would always just keep a close eye on them and not leave them alone together. But I kind of assumed that once he was neutered, he would not try and do that anymore. 

How long will it take for the hormones to be out of his system and for him to not have that desire anymore? I am now worried that this problem will not go away and I may have to place the female even though I do not want to.

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## ♥Forest♥ (Jun 15, 2007)

im sure they will go away. im sorry i have never had a neutered dog only spayed females both dogs we have arent neutered which is causing a wee problem since my dog is in heat right now


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

You can not expect neutering to reliably impact your dog's behavior, alone. It's the combination of neutering and behavior modification that's ideal.

Why would you *have to* place the female?


----------



## Misskiwi67 (Mar 30, 2007)

My male dog was neutered well over 2 years ago, and he still humps. Much of it is behavioral, not sexual. The hormones will be gone in a few weeks, but the habits will not change unless you work to change them.

Neutered dogs: will they still hump?
http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?P=A&S=0&C=0&A=1373

Humping, is it all about sex?
http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?P=A&S=0&C=0&A=1498


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

Riley was neutered in December, it is now June--when he plays with his rottie friend they alternate mounting eachother, around other dogs his penis gets fully exposed, he gets aroused female dogs in heat AND we have noticed that the private part he has left has actually gotten bigger so at 12 months there are still hormones surging and raging!


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

My pug, now four, has been nuetered since six months. He still 'mounts' other dogs. The behavior is not a sexual one, it also happens when dogs get excited or for pecking order issues. In my Pugs case, it happens during play when he gets riled up. I simply make him take a short time out and calm down. 

As far as hormones, the testoterone takes about 30-45 days to completely clear the system.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

It can take several months for the hormones. Be aware that a neutered male can still become aroused, and have sex with a bitch in season. There won't be any puppies, but it's still prudent to separate them when the bitch is in season.

Get your bitch spayed instead of getting rid of her. With both altered, there won't be any problems.


----------

